# races at park lane



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

ok guys we will be racing this friday nov 11 at 7 pm and will also be racing next fri nov 18 at 7 pm at the hobby shop a few guys from out of town will be here so they will be racing with us so hope to see u all here zoom we go:wave: 1970 stockcar bodys ty


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

....and what AFX bodies are we running?


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*bodys*

1970,s stockcar bodys:wave:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

We had some very competitve racing last night. In wide TJets, The top three finishers were all on the same lap with fourth about 18 inches short of the lap. First place was decided by less than 2 feet! Can't wait to see what happens on the 18th.


----------



## JVerb (Oct 6, 2006)

High school football season is over, I'll be back for the next race.

Peace, Verb.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Looking forward to it, Verb


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

remember races this friday night see u there


----------

